# CCAFS Trident basin reopens!!!!!!!



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

Sorry for all the exclamation points folks but 19-21" pomps came in ther basin and it has been shut down for a good week and a half. Hence all the excitment. It's open now, so come one, come all if you've got a badge or know someone who does. Tomorrow if it's open I'll be there with speck jigs and clam ready to tussel with some pomps that evening.
tight lines fellas :fishing:


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

cpn_aaron said:


> Sorry for all the exclamation points folks but 19-21" pomps came in ther basin and it has been shut down for a good week and a half. Hence all the excitment. It's open now, so come one, come all if you've got a badge or know someone who does. Tomorrow if it's open I'll be there with speck jigs and clam ready to tussel with some pomps that evening.
> tight lines fellas :fishing:


What do I need to do to gain access if I am retired Army. I would assume just show my retired ID.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

not really sure. DVO may know better since he works there and is badged. I just enter with my father-in-law who is badged through ULA.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

*DVO...help...*

What do I need to get in??? Also, can I take a guest??? Do they have a website or email address that I can find out from?


----------



## mblanken (Nov 4, 2003)

Sprtsracer,

I don't think a military ID, even an active duty ID, will get you on base. The cape isn't really like a normal AFB...you have to have a Cape Badge or be escorted by someone who does.

I work out there, and I could be wrong, but I've never seen anyone get on without a badge unless they had an escort. I'd hate to see you drive down from too far off before you find out for sure.

cpn_aaron, be sure to let me know how it goes. Won't be there tomorrow, but will be on Wed if you say they're bittin! Good luck!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

mblanken said:


> Sprtsracer,
> 
> I don't think a military ID, even an active duty ID, will get you on base. The cape isn't really like a normal AFB...you have to have a Cape Badge or be escorted by someone who does.
> 
> ...


I know, and that's why I'm asking before I do. Some bases are open, some closed (meaning retired military can still get in) and some require a clearance. Seems kinda stupid though if you can take a guest with no military affiliation and retirees are treated the same as they are; meaning we have to be escorted the same as anyone else! If someone has an email address to the main base, I'd appreciate it so I can get it straight from the horses mouth.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Larry, we feel your frustration!


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Yes, I just found out the basin is open for fishing. Just talked to a friend and he said that it had been opened since last Saturday, but Navy did not change the status on their message, therefore no body know about it.

sprtsracer, the rule is only NASA/CCAFS and their contractors with PERMANENT BADGE can escort one person 13 years old or older to fish at NAVY port. So, if you are active NAVY and station at CCAFS, you have to have CCAFS badge on top of your NAVY badge.

I have to travel to Washington DC for a couple days of meeting on Wed., and come back on Sat. morning. If basin is still open, I will be there on Sat. evening and Sunday morning until around 11:30 AM. Note: basin is open from 8:15AM to 10:00 PM.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Sea Level said:


> Larry, we feel your frustration!


I hear ya, Jeff! Redheaded step children, we are.



DVO said:


> Yes, I just found out the basin is open for fishing. Just talked to a friend and he said that it had been opened since last Saturday, but Navy did not change the status on their message, therefore no body know about it.
> 
> sprtsracer, the rule is only NASA/CCAFS and their contractors with PERMANENT BADGE can escort one person 13 years old or older to fish at NAVY port. So, if you are active NAVY and station at CCAFS, you have to have CCAFS badge on top of your NAVY badge.
> 
> I have to travel to Washington DC for a couple days of meeting on Wed., and come back on Sat. morning. If basin is still open, I will be there on Sat. evening and Sunday morning until around 11:30 AM. Note: basin is open from 8:15AM to 10:00 PM.


Thanks DVO.


----------



## mblanken (Nov 4, 2003)

Stopped by the sub basin at lunch today, but the water was pretty murky, so the 7 or so guys out there fishing weren't catching. Poseidon wharf was about the same...two guys fishing, no guys catching. 

I really am sorry you guys who love to fish every bit as much as I do can't get out to the cape. I regularly take my friends who fish just so they can see it in the middle of a run. It's a great spot, especially when the pomps (or snook, or spanish mackerel, or mangroves, or flounder) are running good. A friend and I caught 60 pomps there last year in about 4 hours, not one undersized. I had to stop catching when my forearm cramped up. 

I usually don't post here because I was one of about two guys on the board who could get out there, and I didn't want to rub it in, I guess. I'm not about braggin'...I just like to fish. Glad a few cape fishers are on the board now. If you guys keep posting on the sub basin conditions, so will I.


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

So, only those being paid by the taxpayers can fish there and not the taxpayers?
Whats the closest open beach near there?


----------



## mblanken (Nov 4, 2003)

SurfRat said:


> So, only those being paid by the taxpayers can fish there and not the taxpayers?
> Whats the closest open beach near there?


This is why I don't post.

Jetty Park is the nearest beach.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

Jetty is nearest for the basin, but Playalinda lot 1 is closest for beach L34. Went out yesterday and only two pomps caught all day.

The spot is closed because it's where the nuke carrying subs off load ordinance (this is the NTO station for that type of weaponry). hence why taxpayers can't fish without a badged escort. Aint quite fair, but I understand why they try to keep it closed.


----------

